# Adaptec 5805 and Storage Mangler... [SOLVED]

## wilf

Hello All,

I have bought a couple of Adaptec 5805's, a rather nifty RAID controller.

A drive failed so badly it stopped the controller firmware (!). Anyway, to cut a long story short I hoped the controller would notice I had removed the offending drive and rebuild the array using the global hot spare I had assigned for just such an event.

Sadly, this is not the case. The controller notices the array is missing a drive at each reboot and asks me what I want to do: Set up or accept the revised configuration.

After a good read of the documentation I discovered that there are some command line utilities which I couldn't find on the driver installation disk, so I downloaded the rpm. After trying to install the storage manager (FX: Yeeks! all I wanted was the cli tools) and receiving the following guff

```
fox tmp # 2>&1 rpm --install ./asm_linux_x64_v6_00_17922.rpm | tee rpm.log

error: Failed dependencies:

        /bin/sh is needed by StorMan-6.00-17922.x86_64

        /usr/bin/perl is needed by StorMan-6.00-17922.x86_64

        libX11.so.6()(64bit) is needed by StorMan-6.00-17922.x86_64

        libXext.so.6()(64bit) is needed by StorMan-6.00-17922.x86_64

        libc.so.6()(64bit) is needed by StorMan-6.00-17922.x86_64

        libc.so.6(GLIBC_2.2.5)(64bit) is needed by StorMan-6.00-17922.x86_64

        libc.so.6(GLIBC_2.3)(64bit) is needed by StorMan-6.00-17922.x86_64

        libgcc_s.so.1()(64bit) is needed by StorMan-6.00-17922.x86_64

        libgcc_s.so.1(GCC_3.0)(64bit) is needed by StorMan-6.00-17922.x86_64

        libgcc_s.so.1(GCC_3.3)(64bit) is needed by StorMan-6.00-17922.x86_64

        libm.so.6()(64bit) is needed by StorMan-6.00-17922.x86_64

        perl(strict) is needed by StorMan-6.00-17922.x86_64

        /usr/StorMan is needed by StorMan-6.00-17922.x86_64

```

I had a good rummage in the rpm and discovered it wants to install a whole pile of java and seems to want X aswell.

All I want to do is list what the card thinks is going and and tell it what I want to do - rather like mdadm.

Anyone got any (useful) ideas? I am now running a degraded array with the alarm running continually and a controller that steadfastly refuses to rebuild the array with the hot spare configured and provided.

Yours confused,

Paul.Last edited by wilf on Thu Nov 06, 2008 10:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## wilf

Oops! I lied...

I found arconf and hrconf in the rpm and ripped them out.

It looks like it is going to be fun:

```
fox tmp # ./arcconf

./arcconf: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

fox tmp # ./hrconf

./hrconf: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

Excitingly it is complaining about a library it hadn't mentioned in it's previous whinge.

Best Regards, Paul.

----------

## wilf

Right,

I am sure this is the least elegant way of doing this.

I tried creating a local dir /usr/local/adaptec, copying the libs there, adding /usr/local/adaptec to /etc/ld.so.conf and running env-update, but the executables still couldn't see the libs. I reckon that's down to my limited understanding of what is going on.

I want to be able to use the utilities if only / is mounted, so I have done the following - which now works.

These libs are now in /lib so they are available when only / is mounted

libSTORARC.so

libSTORB.so

libSTORIROC.so

libSTORUTIL.so

libXp.so.6

libstdc++.so.5

The following executables are now in /sbin so they are available when only / is mounted

arcconf

hrconf

Feel free to advise me how ill-advised I am to do this, I am always willing to learn a better way of doing things.

Best regards, Paul.

----------

## herring

Thanks Paul, you've helped me alot.

Do not directly edit /etc/ld.so.conf in gentoo

I've left the libs in /usr/StorMan, but added the directory to LDPATH in /etc/env.d/04multilib

```

LDPATH="/lib:/usr/lib:/usr/local/lib:/lib64:/usr/lib64:/usr/local/lib64:/lib32:/usr/lib32:/usr/local/lib32:/usr/StorMan"

```

# env-update

will then autogenerate the /etc/ld.so.conf and regenerate the /etc/ld.so.cache

Not sure if needed, but I've also added execute to the executables and the libs

# chmod +x arcconf

# chmod +x hrconf

# chmod +x libstdc++.so.5

arcconf finally up and running   :Very Happy: 

```

ocean StorMan # ./arcconf

  | UCLI |  Adaptec uniform command line interface

  | UCLI |  Version 6.10 (B18451)

  | UCLI |  (C) Adaptec 2003-2009

  | UCLI |  All Rights Reserved

 COPYBACK      | toggles controller copy back mode

 CREATE        | creates a logical device

 DATASCRUB     | toggles the controller background consistency check mode

 DELETE        | deletes one or more logical devices

 FAILOVER      | toggles the controller automatic failover mode

 SNAPSHOT      | creates a copy of a logical device

 GETCONFIG     | prints controller information

 GETLOGS       | gets controller log information

 IMAGEUPDATE   | update physical device firmware

 GETSTATUS     | displays the status of running tasks

 GETVERSION    | prints version information for all controllers

 IDENTIFY      | blinks LEDS on device(s) connected to a controller

 KEY           | installs a Feature Key onto a controller

 MODIFY        | performs RAID Level Migration or Online Capacity Expansion

 RESCAN        | checks for new or removed drives

 ROMUPDATE     | updates controller firmware

 SETALARM      | controls the controller alarm, if present

 SETCONFIG     | restores the default configuration

 SETCACHE      | adjusts physical or logical device cache mode

 SETNAME       | renames a logical device given its logical device number

 SETPERFORM    | changes adapter settings based on application

 SETPOWER      | power settings for controller or logical device

 SETPRIORITY   | changes specific or global task priority

 SETSTATE      | manually sets the state of a physical or logical device

 TASK          | performs a task such as build/verify on a physical or logical device

ocean StorMan #

```

```

ocean StorMan # ./arcconf GETCONFIG 1 AD

Controllers found: 1

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Controller information

----------------------------------------------------------------------

   Controller Status                        : Optimal

   Channel description                      : SAS/SATA

   Controller Model                         : Adaptec 5805

   Controller Serial Number                 : 8C411XXXXXX

   Physical Slot                            : 4

   Temperature                              : 48 C/ 118 F (Normal)

   Installed memory                         : 512 MB

   Copyback                                 : Disabled

   Background consistency check             : Disabled

   Automatic Failover                       : Disabled

   Global task priority                     : High

   Performance Mode                         : Default/Dynamic

   Stayawake period                         : Disabled

   Spinup limit internal drives             : 0

   Spinup limit external drives             : 0

   Defunct disk drive count                 : 0

   Logical devices/Failed/Degraded          : 1/0/0

   --------------------------------------------------------

   Controller Version Information

   --------------------------------------------------------

   BIOS                                     : 5.2-0 (17380)

   Firmware                                 : 5.2-0 (17380)

   Driver                                   : 1.1-5 (2467)

   Boot Flash                               : 5.2-0 (17380)

   --------------------------------------------------------

   Controller Battery Information

   --------------------------------------------------------

   Status                                   : Not Installed

Command completed successfully.

ocean StorMan #

```

----------

